
'ch' : Cheat Sheet Utility for Bash - r11t
http://github.com/visionmedia/ch
======
bingaman
What's the difference between a "cheat sheet" and a man page?

~~~
joblessjunkie
Man pages rarely contain many examples. Man pages always bury examples on the
last of many long pages.

I think a few really good examples beat eight pages of definitions.

A cheat sheet is nothing but good examples. Awesome.

------
r11t
This is similar to <http://github.com/defunkt/cheat> but is based on Bash
instead of Ruby.

